# Anti-Rotation Chain Tensioner for a Nexus hub on horizontal "dropouts"



## b0bg (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a Nexus-8 on a Surly 1x1 (which horizontal "dropouts") which I use for a daily commuter. Once dialed in it's the perfect bike to commute on (fun, practical, close to zero maintenance), but between the chain tension, wheel/disc brake alignment, etc there's a lot going on with the rear axles (lets say fixing flats is not super fun) and getting/keeping everything in exactly the right place is a pain.

I've been looking with no avail for a source of these combination chain tensioner/anti-rotation devices, but haven't had much luck. Can any one point me to a reseller that has either these Civia models, or their functional equivalent? If you have a similar setup, care to share what works for you?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

There are some suggestions for other options here: https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=56445.0. A number of people in various posts also suggest that a tugnut on one side and anti-rotation washer on the other usually works.

And if you at posts 8 - 10 in this thread they were selling modified surly tugnuts fitted with the anti rotation washers http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/chaintug-igh-604705.html

Tim


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Wombat said:


> ...A number of people in various posts also suggest that a tugnut on one side and anti-rotation washer on the other usually works...
> Tim


I'm sure it works, but I would be worried about the longevity of the hub because all the torque is being fed through just one end. I can foresee problems.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

You bring up a valid concern, Velobike. I am going to use my rotary tool, and also some files, to carefully reshape the tugnut holes for a snug fit over the R-side anti-rotation washer that I had removed.


----------



## b0bg (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome links, I think the MKS tug design looks like the solution. There was a comment that the rear threaded block wouldn't fit on the 1x1 ends so i'll have to found a model that will work suitably. The laser cut insert for my Surly Tuggnut is clever...have to see if I can find a machine shop to cut one up for me.

Many thanks.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I also think that the MKS tugnut and Alfine anti-rotation washer combo looks like an easier solution than fitting the anti-rotation washer into the Surly tug nut. 
Meanwhile, I removed my Surly tug nut, and re-installed the blue anti-rotation washer on the drive side, and then torqued both axle nuts to 35 ft-lbs.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I use the tensioners in the link below with the Shimano anti-rotation washers on top of them for my Alfine8. Had to do a little "fitting" to get everything to work together, but they've been good for 1000+ miles now. Previously, I used Box brand tensioners, and it all snapped together without and modifications and worked well, but being made from aluminum, they broke after ~500 miles.

REDLINE BMX Chain Tensioners for 3/8" axle BLUE alloy | eBay

.


----------

